

Ahoy, Geeky Google to transport workers by private ferry in San Francisco - kirtijthorat
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/ahoy-geeky-google-transport-workers-private-catamaran-san-francisco/

======
kirtijthorat
Why is Google experimenting with ferry route to get employees from San
Francisco to its headquarters in Mountain View? Does this has to do something
with San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee who has just proposed to charge $100,000 a
year per tech companies whose commuter shuttles stop at public MUNI bus stops?
This is a very interesting move. Read Mayor Ed Lee's Tech Crunch article at:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/06/charging-tech-shuttles-
for-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/06/charging-tech-shuttles-for-muni-bus-
stops/)

